# Bulldog archery targets



## hegsteder

Hi! Has anyone had any experience with Bulldog archery targets? I am most interested about their large 50 by 50 indoor range targets with the lifetime warranty. Please let me know what you think of them. We might be considering them for our archery club indoor range.


----------



## Outback7028

No but welcome to AT!


----------



## Elkvalleyhunter

I have their Field Point target (24" x 24"). Burried arrows past the vanes, out to 30 yards the first time out with my 70 lb bow. 390 grain arrow, 302 fps. With my 80 lb set up, forget it! Very dissapointed in this target. Maybe their range targets are better?


----------



## hegsteder

thank you for the welcome Outback!


----------



## hegsteder

Thank you for the input Elkvalleyhunter!


----------



## ontarget7

:welcome:I have both the spider web and the bulldog targets. If money is not a concern I would choose the spider web. However if you are on a budget the bulldog targets are holding up fairly well. Just like any range target you want to move your paper targets around and rotate them or you will be shooting right through them regardless of brand. I would say they are a good bye for the money. I have also sold a half a dozen of the 24X24 doghouse FP targets recently with a lifetime warranty and have gotten good reviews.


----------



## blobmeister

hegsteder said:


> Hi! Has anyone had any experience with Bulldog archery targets? I am most interested about their large 50 by 50 indoor range targets with the lifetime warranty. Please let me know what you think of them. We might be considering them for our archery club indoor range.


Check out our 40"x40" BLOBs! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195994

They make a great range target and will last and last and last! Shipping can be expensive, but that is a relative term when you're looking at range targets! If you're interested, shoot me your zip code and an idea of how many targets you need, and I can give you a quote with shipping! Good luck!


----------



## Beastmaster

I have 4 Doghouse FF's. They are mounted (one on top of the other) on furniture movers so I have a portable moving bale set. My son, wife, myself, and neighbors all shoot on it. Put together, I have a range sized target setup. 

The FF's, after about 8000 shots each, are at a point where I need new faces. Even with the faces being a bit raggedy, they still stop my 300+ fps arrows easily, and not through the entire bale either - they still stop 1/2 way. But at 24x24x12, these stop stuff better than the normal lifetime warranty target. 

The only arrows I have issues with are my X10's. I have to add a 2" thick piece of ethafoam behind the Bulldog. Even my son's X10's will bury itself to the vanes...and he's only shooting 41lbs. 

Bulldogs also last better with field points and ProPoints. Bullet points, NIBB's and the like accelerate wear on the faces. 

I love mine. So far, super thin arrows are the only issue. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elkvalleyhunter

Beastmaster said:


> I love mine. So far, super thin arrows are the only issue.
> 
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Maybe you do get better performance with bigger arrows? I shoot Easton Axis and FMJ's. And after shooting 60 or 70 shots, I have to refletch 1/3 of my arrows. I own a Spyderweb as well and it's twice the target in my opinion!


----------



## Beastmaster

Elkvalleyhunter said:


> Maybe you do get better performance with bigger arrows? I shoot Easton Axis and FMJ's. And after shooting 60 or 70 shots, I have to refletch 1/3 of my arrows. I own a Spyderweb as well and it's twice the target in my opinion!


I shoot a wide variety of arrows. I'll go down the line with my arrows and my son's arrows.

GT Triple X - both my son and I shoot this for anything goes indoor spots. The Bulldog FF stops it no more than 1/2 down the shaft.

Easton Fatboys - my son and I shoot this for FITA sanctioned indoor. Same thing - the Bulldog FF stops it no more than 1/2 down the shaft.

Easton XX75 340's and 400's - Same thing.

Easton Epic N-Fused - These are my hunting arrows. Same thing.

Carbon Express Terminator Lites - These are my son's hunting arrows. Same thing.

Easton ACC 3-39's - These are my compound outdoor arrows. These will penetrate 3/4 down the shaft. They are the same diameter as my Easton Epic N-Fused shafts, but way lighter.

Easton ACE's - These are my son's longer distance outdoor arrows. These will penetrate down to where they will be 1-2 inches before the vanes.

Easton X10's - these are my recurve shafts and my son's shorter distance outdoor arrows. Forget about this - I have to put a 2" thick Ethafoam backing to prevent it from blowing through and blowing my vanes up.

Now, I know that even with other targets, save for the broadhead Block and the Rinehart 18-1, I've had to do an Ethafoam layer as a backing/fronting for the target. Even the layered range Block target has to have a front layer lest X10's and X10 Protours blow through it. 

Since I don't shoot recurve much, and my son prefers his ACE's, the X10 issue isn't a big one. But, I do have to take a preventative step to shoot them.

-Steve


----------



## Elgavilan

I have had the 24"x24" lifetime target for about 10 months. I shoot quite a bit and the cover needs replacement. I am shooting a PSE Dream Season and Bow Madness, both at 70 lbs. and shooting 375 gr. x weave arrows. The target has performed well and does a good job stopping the arrows at about 1/3 shaft penetration. However, I do have issues with the difficulty of removing the arrows, very hard to pull out compared to other bag type targets I have, and the Bull dog leaves a plastic coating residue on the arrows that will build up over time and require some effort to remove. 

Mike


----------



## Elkvalleyhunter

Let's compare apples to apples. I've had a bad experience with the Bulldog "FP". Others are having good luck with Bulldog "FF"? I think I have it right.


----------



## Beastmaster

Elkvalleyhunter said:


> Let's compare apples to apples. I've had a bad experience with the Bulldog "FP". Others are having good luck with Bulldog "FF"? I think I have it right.


I believe you are correct. I use the Bulldog FF because it has a composite (read, plastic type) backing behind the canvas because it allows a target face to lay flat.

The catch is that the Bulldog FF does NOT come with the lifetime warranty. But, I wanted the extra penetration safety factor.

Someone also commented about the Bulldog leaving some sort of white residue. The Bulldogs are filled with plastic wrap remnants.

Now, before anyone gets all torqued about it, I filled a cardboard box full of Airborne Express plastic shipping bags that were legal sized. If I used it like a layer target, those plastic bags stopped my PSE Bow Madness XL at full speed with an under-IBO'ed arrow (estimated speed: 340fps) with only an inch penetration. That plastic wrap plain rocks.

Any residue can be merely rubbed off.

-Steve


----------



## GWN_Nuge

We purchased four double dogs (36" x 24" with flat target face) for our indoor league this winter (one night per week, around 30 shooters on average). Overall they held up very very well and should have several years of life left in them at least. The thing we like about them are the flat faces, light weight, durability, price and the fact that they stack nicely at the end of the night. About the only weak point we came across was the carry handle needs to be more securely fastened to the carcass.

We're planning on adding at least two more for next winters league night.


----------



## hegsteder

I really appreciate all the input guys. What a great site.


----------



## JCoulas

I have shot at my. Bulldog fp plus target over 1000 shots from 10 feet away ( paper tuning stop) I am just now having to replace the covers. Great targets in my opinion. The double dogs sell on eBay.ca for like $120cad. Great price for a great target.


----------



## Vasr

hegsteder said:


> Hi! Has anyone had any experience with Bulldog archery targets? I am most interested about their large 50 by 50 indoor range targets with the lifetime warranty. Please let me know what you think of them. We might be considering them for our archery club indoor range.


The unit itself is good. Takes a good beating before starting to lose stuffing.. The warranty is b.s. get new cover to keep stuffing in but charge $25 for shipping.


----------

